# Shear brands



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It would depend on the size of your hand and your stength which length would be best. I shake all the time, so need very light scissors and find 7 1/2" my friends. Anything else is too heavy and wobble like crazy when I scissor. I always recommend people buy an uber cheap scissor for dirty coat and a better scissor for clean coat. Personally, I would never buy scissors online until I haad tried them out in my hand prior to ordering off the net. 

I think any of the scissors you mentioned would be good for you.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I only scissor a little bit on Bonnie, never on Jazz. I bought scissors that I am very happy with. I know they aren't as terrific as a $200 pair, but they were recommended to me by a groomer as a really good scissor for less money than most. They are 7 1/4 inches long, short shanked and light weight. They cut beautifully and as a beginner I can handle them nicely. 

Mercedes C-75-SS (curved)
Mercedes R 75 SS (straight). 

They are $59.97 each:
Wholesale Pet & Grooming Supplies - Ryan's Pet Supplies

Mine are manufactured by Dubl Duck. When I enlarge the pictures these also say Dubl Duck on them. I'm not sure why it says Miller Forge.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been really happy with my Geib Entree. Not super expensive, but a nice shear to work with. It is hard to buy them online though.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the CC - shortest length as I have a toy. Can't measure it as I am on a trip. They are lightweight and sharp. I am not an experienced groomer, I just use it for touch ups but it is comfortable for me to use.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

OK I love shirt shanks & pretty much just work with them. I am not a Geib fan & my groomed Peeos have said the quality has hone downhill. Best to put scissors in hand & there are brands that you can buy & return if you didn't like. For example RYAN'S. That being said you can also go to FB groomer groups & buy used equipment. That is where I bought my Shark fins.

My list:
Herutage- bent shank & short, use them everyday great buy I think under $70 go with an 8" been using for a good 10 years.
Lexon & Blue Ribbon I bought from my sharpener & he let me put shear to hand. Then he special ordered for me. Gave me a great deal about $100 each. Short shanks too

So those are my cheapest shears

More expensive shears Eric Sakas by Kenchii every thing I want in a shear short, bent & flippers got on a BOGO.

KAMISORI Hair dressing shears love, love, love. BUT I bought them on clearance & took what small size they had for my Toy Poodles. 1 pair normally $360 & bought for $120, the other over $500 & got for $125.

CC put in your hand, the holes were too tiny for my fingers to be comfortable.

Other brands you might want to look at 
Aussie Dog
Davis
Sensei
Master Grooming hated mine & return that week BUT some people like them
Evolution Shears
Kenchii- Scorpion & 5 star neither I like but plenty do

I hope this helps. Go to a grooming show if possible. Florida, Penn , Ohio & Rhode Island all have shows coming up.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Those shows would be great- if I was in the states lol. I'm in Germany. No shows that I can get to any time soon.

Thanks for the replies. I bought the CC shears, I couldn't pass them up for the price. If I don't like them, I can resell them.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is totally true, one can't pass up a good deal. Have you contacted any groomers on the German Groom Team? I assume Germany has one. I know the States, Canada, Spain, France all have Groom Teams. They would know of good German companies selling shears.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I love my Geib Gators. I have 10 inch straights and they work well.


----------



## Imaginarium (Jun 29, 2013)

Shears I couldn't work without:

-6.5" roseline blunt tip curves. No kidding, I do most of my grooming with these
-heritage 42 tooth thinners (still looking for a brand I like more)
-element 6" 15 tooth chunker (is starting to replace my thinners)
-some off brand 10" straight that I bought off another groomer 

All of those shears cost under $100 and have been well worth their price

Shears I own that don't see much action:

-7.5" CC straight shears (I don't know what kind cause I'm not at work). Bought off a other groomer, she paid $150 for them. They are serviceable I just don't like the feel. I use them on bichon legs mostly.
-8.5" black oster straights. Offset thumb. I think they retail for around $200. I use them sometimes instead of my 10" but don't always like their finish.
-7.5" comfort sharp curves. $75. Hate them. They are dusty.
-9.5" evolution curves with offset rotating swivel thumb. $100. I might love them if I can get used to them. I work better with them on the left and use them mostly on spoos.

Moral of this... Everyone has very specific tastes. A lot of my shears I've picked up from groomers who hated them and those are on my top list. I've also bought some other big name brands (kenchii comes to mind) and hated them. I can't justify spending a whole weeks pay on one pair of shears though...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I know you said not $200 shears BUT, make sure you get something midrange priced. Cheaper scissors can actually make you have to work harder and scissor more. There's nothing like a lovely pair of shears that cuts through coat like butter and helps you get done faster. 

My all-time favorite (and I've tried lots) is the Aaronco Ladyfingers. Now these are about 15 years old, but I like how the thumb/finger holes are small and fits a lady's hand much better, even though I have large sized fingers. Much more secure fit. 

HTH.
Just did a search for them online- they are now pink and less expensive- I can't speak for their cut or quality though.


----------

